# All Slavic languages: Každý muž má zasadit strom, postavit dům a zplodit syna



## ignotus88

Jak by to było w innych językach słowiańskich?

CS Každý muž má _zasadit strom_, _postavit dům_ a _zplodit syna_
PL Każdy mężczyzna musi posadzić drzewo, zbudować dom i spłodzić syna.


----------



## Azori

In Slovak (based on the Czech version, not sure if there's any fixed expression):

Každý muž má zasadiť strom, postaviť dom a splodiť syna.


----------



## ignotus88

Azori dzięki za tłumaczenie  

Chcesz powiedzieć, że na Słowacji nie znacie takiego powiedzenia? Ja właśnie znalazłem w słowackiej telewizji: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=596756900382619&set=vb.471647699560207&type=2&theater . Z tym, że gość jest chyba Czeszką ;p


----------



## ilocas2

ignotus88 said:


> Z tym, że gość jest chyba Czeszką ;p



Ano, ta osoba, co to řekla, je Češka.

http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucie_Bílá


----------



## Azori

ignotus88 said:


> Azori dzięki za tłumaczenie
> 
> Chcesz powiedzieć, że na Słowacji nie znacie takiego powiedzenia?


Ja osobne to nepoznám, ale je možné, že niektorí na Slovensku tak hovoria. Viem, že existuje jeden starší slovenský (alebo skôr česko-slovenský) film s názvom "Postav dom, zasaď strom", ale inak nič bližšie neviem.


----------



## Roman A

Ukrainian Кожен чоловік повинен посадити дерево,збудувати дім,виховати сина(Kožen čolovik povynen posadyty derevo,zbuduvaty dim,vychovaty syna)


----------



## Roman A

Russian, Каждый мужчина должен посадить дерево,построить дом,вырастить сына(Každý mužčina dolžen posadiť dierievo,postroiť dom,vyrastiť syna)


----------



## Eunos

Bulgarian - Всеки мъж е длъжен да засади дърво, построи дом, отгледа/възпита син. In Bulgarian there isn't verb that responds directly to <<вырастить>> or at least I can't remember it. (Vseki m*a*ž e dl*a*žen da zasadi d*a*rvo, postroi dom, otgleda/v*a*zpita sin)
*а* is the letter <<ъ>> which doesn`t have particular transcription.


----------



## FairOaks

Eunos said:


> Bulgarian - Всеки мъж е длъжен да засади дърво, построи дом, отгледа/възпита син. In Bulgarian there isn't verb that responds directly to <<вырастить>> or at least I can't remember it. (Vseki m*a*ž e dl*a*žen da zasadi d*a*rvo, postroi dom, otgleda/v*a*zpita sin)
> *а* is the letter <<ъ>> which doesn`t have particular transcription.



It's _отгледа_ in the BG phrase. In addition, _отглеждам_ + _възпитавам_ = _отхранвам_.


----------



## Балканист

Това на български фиксиран израз ли е или е свободен превод на чуждата фраза? Не ми е позната подобна устойчива фраза или най-малкото не е много популярна у нас.


----------



## FairOaks

Балканист said:


> Това на български фиксиран израз ли е или е свободен превод на чуждата фраза? Не ми е позната подобна устойчива фраза или най-малкото не е много популярна у нас.


Лично аз достатъчно пъти съм я чувал, че да помня до ден днешен. Относно произхода ѝ не мога да се изказвам, тъй като не съм етимолог; но е напълно възможно да са я превели я от руски, я от друг език.


----------



## Vanja

ignotus88 said:


> Jak by to było w innych językach słowiańskich?
> 
> CS Každý muž má _zasadit strom_, _postavit dům_ a _zplodit syna_
> PL Każdy mężczyzna musi posadzić drzewo, zbudować dom i spłodzić syna.



SRB Kažu da čovek* treba** da zasadi drvo, izgradi/osnuje (svoj) dom i ima sina.

This is based on Google translation, since I had to translate it from Czech. I have never heard this sentence in Serbia, I read it few years ago in a story of Agatha Christie. 

*_Muž_ in BCS means husband, so I have to use word "čovek" (човек), or omit it and form:It is said... Kažu (da)....
** _mora_ (of morati = to must) again can't be put in this context, because it would mean that every man has to have a son, house and plant a tree. I presume one should have to do ... stated above.

_postaviti_ in SRB means to set out, or put in the place, posit... so in my version is a man should "build" (his) house, or better "osnuje svoj dom" : start a family, where "dom" refers to family, not a house as a building.

_zplodit_ resemble _sploditi, oplodit_i, but again can't be use in these context. When a man _oplodi_ a woman, she stays pregnant. 

And the third one - have a son, or raised up a son, I translated "to have a son", since I've heard it's said like that. _Odgoji/othran_i sina would be raise up son. _Vaspitati_ is to reise up, meaning - learn how to behaive.

If you ask me, that thirs part "and to have a son" is clear old-feshioned trash.


----------



## itreius

Vanja said:


> SRB *Kažu da*



Každý/Każdy means _every_ so it should be _svaki_.

The translation I had in mind last time I saw this thread (but never gotten around to posting in it) was something along the lines of

_Svaki muškarac mora posaditi drvo, izgraditi dom i napraviti sina._


----------



## Azori

Vanja said:


> This is based on Google translation, since I had to translate it from Czech.


I'd translate the Czech sentence as: Every man should plant a tree, build a house and father a son.

Here: _man_ = male (not a human in general). _Muž_ can also mean _husband_ in Czech and Slovak but I don't think that's the case here. The Polish sentence seems to use the verb _musieć_ (?) which means _to have (to do something), must_ (Slovak: _musieť_, Czech: _muset_). The Czech sentence has the verb _mít (má) _= should, ought, to be supposed to do.


----------



## Vanja

Oh, thanks itreius.
Thanks Azori. If _mít (má) _= should, ought, to be supposed to do, than in BCS sentebce goes like this: (itreius used "must")
_
Svaki muškarac bi trebao posaditi drvo, izgaditi dom i napraviti sina._

But this "napraviti sina" sounds sexual/ vulgar, "make (her) a son". I wouldn't use it. Maybe it's better "get a son" _"... i dobiti sina."_


----------

